# Авиация > Литература >  книга "Донские почетные".

## Холостяк

На книжной полке однаружил книгу "Донские почетные". Книга выпуска 1983 года. Посвящена частям сражавшимся за Родину на Дону...
Отсканил один из рассказов. Он о *6 Гвардейской истребительной Донско-Сегедской Краснознаменной ордена Суворова дивизии*.
К сожалению в настоящее время этого доблестного соединения сейчас уже нет...
*Будем помнить тех кто служил, сражался в этой героической части.....*

----------


## Холостяк

продолжение.....

----------


## Холостяк

следующие страницы....

----------


## Холостяк

и еще...........

----------

